# Can I Add Another Battery Pack to a 2014 C-Max



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Could just be cold weather...


----------



## Ianmark (11 mo ago)

I was thinking that, but I would love to get more mileage from just electric if possible. The car is supposed to get upwards of 21 miles in electric mode, that's about 34km. To get 13 km on a full charge, the batteries seem to be getting old. My lasrt C-Max Energi only had 132,000km and I got a maximum of 23km on a full charge.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

you bought the wrong car


----------



## Ianmark (11 mo ago)

For the $5200 (CDN) I paid, what car should I have bought?

For $10,000 what car could I have bought to give me more electric range, but still give me the 650km I can get in hybrid mode?


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

A completely clapped out Leaf with 42 miles of range left in the battery


----------



## Ianmark (11 mo ago)

remy_martian said:


> A completely clapped out Leaf with 42 miles of range left in the battery


Well, I got GPS, leather, Active Park Assist, power liftgate, satellite radio and the ability to drive 650km without stopping.

So I guess you don't have an answer to my original question.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

The answer you seek is yes.


----------



## Ianmark (11 mo ago)

remy_martian said:


> The answer you seek is yes.


I just can't express my gratitude for how helpful you have been in my search for information.

You're like a doctor, who when asked if a patient's cancer is curable, says yes, and walks out of the office.

Very helpful.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

It's not worth anyone's time but yours to ensure the proposed half-assery interoperates with the existing vehicle systems and is safe. For 30km of range extension...

You bought the wrong car. With the money you brag about having saved, put gas in it. Or just buy a new battery. 

With gas heading to $12/gallon, you should have bought an electric car. The only way to fix a bad decision is to make a good one.

Nobody cares about 650km, and people that do shouldn't care about the 40km almost everybody drives per day. Go buy an electric car and sell your GPS with tires on it.


----------



## Ianmark (11 mo ago)

Wow, what a dick.

I wanted a car that would allow me to do city driving on electric power only. But still allow me to go places that's more than 100 miles away, which is what a Nissan leaf gives me for range.

I have family in Toronto which is 500 km away, I go to car auctions in Ottawa which is 150 km away and the hybrid portion of the car is perfect for that.

I have a convertible that I use in the summer, and a jeep that I use on weekends, and I did not want to buy an electric car for city driving and a gas car for when I have to go away, as I don't have room to park 4 cars and it's less expensive for insurance and registration on three cars than four, so I bought one that combined the two.


----------



## Kato659 (Aug 5, 2019)

Can you add a second battery? Not easily, that's for sure. 

My Chevy Volt's Guess O Meter varies wildly based on how it is driven. Highway driving and cold weather increase consumption and cause it to guess low. City driving and no climate control shoots it way up. I would drive it for a bit and see what your actual range is before worrying about the battery going bad.


----------



## Ianmark (11 mo ago)

Kato659 said:


> Can you add a second battery? Not easily, that's for sure.
> 
> My Chevy Volt's Guess O Meter varies wildly based on how it is driven. Highway driving and cold weather increase consumption and cause it to guess low. City driving and no climate control shoots it way up. I would drive it for a bit and see what your actual range is before worrying about the battery going bad.


Thanks for the info. I plugged it in overnight when I got it and in the morning the "Guess O Meter" read 13km. That can only be old batteries or the cold since I was sti in my driveway with the HVAC off. I love the car, so I will use it as best as I can with the batteries I have and continue to research the 2nd battery situation.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

For what an additional battery costs and all the BS you need to make it work, you could sell your GPS on tires and buy this:










You didn't buy a car with the electric range you needed.

You bought the wrong car.

Your false economy related to the initial purchase price fails as an argument to do what you propose. Failing to listen and to acknowledge reality are lenses that make others look like dicks.


----------



## Kato659 (Aug 5, 2019)

Ianmark said:


> Thanks for the info. I plugged it in overnight when I got it and in the morning the "Guess O Meter" read 13km. That can only be old batteries or the cold since I was sti in my driveway with the HVAC off. I love the car, so I will use it as best as I can with the batteries I have and continue to research the 2nd battery situation.


I don't own that car, but if it's range guessing is similar to the Volt, it takes several driving cycles to adapt. It certainly has degraded somewhat by now, but it might give you more actual electric range than 13km. Drive it and see what happens.


----------



## Ianmark (11 mo ago)

remy_martian said:


> For what an additional battery costs and all the BS you need to make it work, you could sell your GPS on tires and buy this:
> 
> View attachment 127803
> 
> ...





remy_martian said:


> For what an additional battery costs and all the BS you need to make it work, you could sell your GPS on tires and buy this:
> 
> View attachment 127803
> 
> ...


I bought a hybrid with 20km of electric range. I knew what I was buying with the intention of looking into a second battery. I had a 2013 C-Max Energi last summer that I bought for resale and in the week that I drove it, I thought it would be perfect with a longer electric range, but was perfectly happy with it the way it was.

if you can't contribute to the posted topic, don't post at all.


----------



## Ianmark (11 mo ago)

Kato659 said:


> I don't own that car, but if it's range guessing is similar to the Volt, it takes several driving cycles to adapt. It certainly has degraded somewhat by now, but it might give you more actual electric range than 13km. Drive it and see what happens.


I will do just that. We are in theiddle if a deep freeze here so I'm not expecting much until it gets warmer.


----------



## Kato659 (Aug 5, 2019)

Ianmark said:


> I will do just that. We are in theiddle if a deep freeze here so I'm not expecting much until it gets warmer.


Hope you enjoy it! In Saskatchewan we're getting froze out as usual.

Also, the forum does have an 'ignore' function that some find useful.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Buy a new battery: Ford C-Max 2013-2018 Hybrid Battery - Best Ford Hybrid Batteries

Sell the old one.


----------



## Ianmark (11 mo ago)

Kato659 said:


> Hope you enjoy it! In Saskatchewan we're getting froze out as usual.
> 
> Also, the forum does have an 'ignore' function that some find useful.


Thanks for that info. Ignore activated.


----------

